
Covid-19 Outbreak Tracker - andybak
https://www.cassandracapital.net/covid-scenerio-tracker
======
andybak
Posting this in the hope someone can critique the methodology.

It all looks sane but it's not my field. The CFR and r0 are absolutely
terrifying however so I'm interested in hearing opposing points of view.

